
Tinder to warn users traveling to countries where LGBTQ relns punishable by law - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/24/20708645/tinder-traveler-alert-update-dating-app-lgbtq
======
pssflops
This is impressive, but I wonder about the granularity around locales like the
Southern United States where sodomy is still considered illegal?

~~~
_bxg1
Those were invalidated in 2003 by the Supreme Court

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodomy_laws_in_the_United_Stat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodomy_laws_in_the_United_States)

------
Havoc
Makes sense.

People in those circles are usually pretty sharp & aware but can't hurt if it
saves someone's ass

